# Italy 2009



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Guys!

Well we made it and we are half way down the leg! We followed the route which we found on the MHF site and no problems. We were a bit apprehensive about the trip as we haven't been to italy before but after an uneventful cross channel trip we settled into Fort Phillipe aire at Gravelines for a quiet night and moved off to the Aire at Dudelange, just south of Luxembourg to meet up with our friends from leicester. They got held up at Calais and didn't arrive untill 11 o'clock in the evening. A good aire, especially for those wanting to get into the city as the train stops just 100 metres away. Next day onto Metz, then Strasbourg and onto Basel. Bob got waved through in his Hymer but we had to pay 32 euros which gives us 10 days on the Swiss motorways for the next year. The Gotthard tunnel was quick and easy and so we got down to lago Maggoire and our fist stop at Orcadiea campsite just past Verbania. Brilliant and beautiful. After 3 days we decided to push onto Venice. Excellent we stopped at a campsite ( Scarpiland) and went in by ferry and had a wonderful day. After three days we moved onto Lake Trasimeo and a campsite at Passignano. A hotel on the side of the lake with good pitches and swimming pool. Tomorrow we are moving onto Sorrento and the Amalfi coast where we anticipate a weeks stay before moving north along the coast up to the Cique terra by way of Pizza.

I must say that I am greatly impressed by Italy. it's people and the cheapness of the shops. I was never fond of Spain as a med destination but we will be coming again as Italy has it beaten into a cocked hat and I can see why the English come here. I am sure that as we go south things may change but up to present I have been impressed.

More reports as we continue our journey but for now I will sign off.

Cheers .... Keep em waxed.... Ned


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant report Ned, I'm interested in following you down that way, keep the reports coming. Short but information packed, very helpful. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We stayed at the Torre Pendente, just West of the rail station, San Rossore on the Vialle Delle Cascine. It is just half a mile from the Leaning Tower and has a swimming pool!
We didn't care for the strip North of Viareggio to La Spezia. It is a bit reminiscent of Blackpool and nearly all the beaches are private, belonging to either Hhotels or restaurants. North or South of that bit we found great!
We are on our way down there for the second time this year!
Patrick


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Italy - Pompeii campsites*

Ciao,

Heading south for 6 weeks in two weeks time destination Puglia then Sicily after a lazy 6 days cruising through France.

Planning to come back up the coast avoiding amalfi and heading to Pompeii for the obligatory look!

I note with interest EddieD's comments on best campsites(not to mention all the other good info he has provided) and was wondering whether I should book in advance or just roll up.

Any experience,comments suggestions welcome

Mille grazie amici!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Tutti, phew, it's gone 'ot again. Just finished tarting up Chausson ready to go up to Rimini and Mondo Natura. Glad to see so many of you coming our way. 2 points 1) yes, now you can just turn up at campsites 2) do NOT try going up or down the Amalfi drive SS 163 until after 31/10 when ban is lifted.
saluti e buon viaggio.
eddied


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Italy - Pompeii campsites*



musicbus said:


> Planning to come back up the coast avoiding amalfi and heading to Pompeii for the obligatory look!


Camping Spartacus at Pompeii is worth a stay. I wouldn't think, at this time of year, you'd need to book. There is Camping Zeus next door and a sort of private aire half a block away as fall back.

If you stay at Pompeii you can catch the train ( short walk from the campsite- opposite the entrance to the ruins) to Sorrento and from there a regular air conditioned and comfortable service bus runs along the Amalfi coast. Trips to Capri are also easy to do from the site as is a day in Naples. The train service is cheap, frequent and means you can see the scenery rather than having to keep your eyes on the road to avoid dropping down a cliffside or running round a corner into an oncoming bus !

I'd rather have root canal work than drive a MH along the Amalfi coast !

G


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

For the Cinque Terra I can reccommend Camping Aranella in Deiva Marina. Lovely little spot and no need to book. If you can't get in there are a number of other sites in the town and an Aire. We were there in May and I think it was €26 Euros for 5 of us. Deiva is just North of the Cinque Terra and the site has a shuttle bus to the Railway Stn (1.5km), from where it is a 20 min train journey to the CT. Less crowded and some great little Albergo. Link below.

http://www.campingarenella.it/en/camping_italy.html#

I agree with the comments about the beaches, but you get what you pay for. The beach at Marina Del Pisa is free and a pleasent enough spot, but suffers from the prevailing winds and flotsam. Leave beach stuff until you get to CT is my tip.

Pisa is a different story, The Tower and Er? The Tower and, nope that's it.

Far better to do it in a day and then go to Lucca which is 40 mins away, much nicer with a fantastic Vauban Wall surrounding the old town that you can stroll or cycle round. Better food, nicer people and to Aire right in the centre. See Campsite Map.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pisa*

:lol: Ciao Italia, can't take your comment on Pisa lying down.  
What about the Duomo and the Baptistry? The lungarno walks? The restaurants and shops?
I know; you are a Siena 5th. columnist :lol: 
saluti,
eddied


----------



## Italia (Apr 19, 2009)

Eddied,

Partly correct, large Villa just outside Lucca, available at very good rates to anyone interested, but I wouldn't be that commercially minded to add the link here!!

I've just never got the Pisa thing. You're right that the Baptistry is worth a look and even the University District can be pleasant, but its the whole tourist Tat thing that gets me. I don't need a Leaning Tower flashing key ring. Visited Carcassone this summer, same sort of thing, better viewed from a distance. 

Give me the hills and mountains anytime.

Italia


----------

